# algae I.D.



## cornbreadbob (Jan 28, 2010)

i recently started getting some algae in my tank and i would like some help IDing it and some advice on taking care of it, i think it may be from the flourish i stared dosing my tank with? it's like radioactive green, here are some pics...





































thanks for your help!


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

looks cyanobacteria /BGA


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Is it a smooth, gooey sheet? No hairiness or any real structure at all? May smell bad. You can lift it off the stones OK, but it may tear, and fall apart. It does not cling very well. If it is cottony puff balls then it is something else, hard to tell from the pictures. 

I agree with Ozone: sure looks like Cyanobacteria, aka Blue Green Algae.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi cornbreadbob,

It looks like BGA to me. I usually see it show up when my nitrate (NO3) levels are low. First I remove as much manually as possible. Then I dose 1/8 teaspoon KNO3 per 10 gallons daily with 33% weekly water changes. It takes about a month, but it eventually disappears.


----------

